# Devil May Cry 5 stürzt immer ab WIESO?



## Harrison1988 (14. Februar 2013)

*Devil May Cry 5 stürzt immer ab WIESO?*

Immer wieder bekomme ich diese Fehlermeldung kurz nach dem start, die Videos werden am Anfang abgespielt, dann genau bei dem Unreal Video wird der Bildschirm Schwarz und es erscheint eine Fehlermeldung (Bilder im Anhang), aber der Ton ist weiterhin noch vorhanden, als würde das Spiel funktionieren.

Bitte um Hilfe, wie kann ich das beheben, was ist das für ein Fehler?


----------



## Herbboy (14. Februar 2013)

Was hast Du denn für Hardware? Sind alle Treiber aktuell? Gehen andere neuere Spiele einwandfrei?


----------



## Harrison1988 (14. Februar 2013)

Meine Treiber sind alle Aktuell.
Ja, andere neuere Spiele funktionieren.

Systemdaten:

AMD Sempron 140 2,7 Ghz (AM3)
ASUS M4N68T-M LE Mainboard
2 GB DDR-3 Speicher
ATI Radeon HD4850 512MB
Windows XP Professional


----------



## Herbboy (14. Februar 2013)

Also, es könnte sein, dass es an der CPU liegt - das ist ja nur ein Singlecore. Vielleicht hat das Spiel damit ein Problem, oder die ist auch ganz einfach zu schwach. In dem Test hier: Test: CPUs für unter 40 Euro (Seite 30) - ComputerBase  ist die CPU 30-50% schwächer als ein X2 mit 2,8GHz, der wiederum als MINDESTanforderung für Devil May Cry angegeben wird, auch die 2GB, und Deine GRafikkarte ist auch nur knapp über der AMD 3850, die mindestens verlangt wird. Diese MINDESTanforderung ist idR ohnhin wirklich das absolut unterste, damit das Spiel überhaupt ansatzweise läuft - GUT läuft es dann aber nicht...  

Ansonsten kann es auch noch sein, dass es vlt wegen Win XP Probleme gibt, denn das wird ja quasi gar nicht mehr supportet, auch wenn es von DmC offiziell noch unterstützt wird.


----------



## Harrison1988 (14. Februar 2013)

okay danke ich weiß bescheid, werde dann einfach mein PC aufrüsten


----------



## Herbboy (14. Februar 2013)

DDR3-RAM würd ich an Deiner Stelle mind 2GB dazunehmen, vlt auch direkt ein Kit 2x2GB und die alten Riegel raus - oder ist das nur EIN Riegel mit 2GB?

Als CPU wäre ein X4 965 perfekt, ca 80-90€. Der geht auch mit Deinem Board und würde selbst mit einer Graka für 300€, also einer Top-Karte, nicht wirklich "bremsen", ist stark genug für wirklich alle Games auch noch für eine Weile. MEHR als ne X4 065 würd ich aber für Sockel AM3 und AM3+ nicht mehr nehmen, da ist in Preis-Leistung AMD grad mies.

Und Graka, klar: die wäre an sich auch mal fällig... 


ist halt die Frage, was Du ausgeben kannst und willst


----------



## Harrison1988 (14. Februar 2013)

Hab einen 2GB Riegel drin und Danke für die vielen Tipps


----------



## Herbboy (14. Februar 2013)

Kein Problem 



Du kannst dann mal mit einem Tool wie CPU-Z schauen, was für RAM du genau hast - also DDR3-1333 oder 1600, falls Du das nicht eh schon weißt. Dann einfach nen zweiten mit gleichen Werten dazukaufen.

Und wenn da als Takt 667Mhz oder 800MHz steht: das sind 1333 bzw 1600, denn die größeren Werte sind die bereits hochgerechneten Werte (bei DDR-RAM werden aus nem echten Takt von zB 667MHz später 1333MHz, da pro Takt gleich 2 Datenpakete gesendet werden)


----------



## Harrison1988 (14. Februar 2013)

okay danke, ich weis bescheid


----------

